# My cratebeast is finally done



## UFO8MyCow (Nov 12, 2006)

I finally got my cratebeast done. I have been doing horizontal engineering on it for about a month now but lastnight I finally finished it. It started out as a simple low cost box with just a wipermotor a light and a sound system. Well I didnt really care for that so I went to 1 pneumatic cylinder with a repeating timer and of corse that still wasnt good enough. Then came the finished prouct. It has an efx-tek prop1 controller, ap8 soundboard, PIR sensor, 700 watt fog machine, and a lightbulb.

I would like to thank Jon and John form http://www.efx-tek.com for all their help the last couple of weeks. I have to say that they have the best customer service of any company I have dealt with in a long time a great product at a great price.




























cratebeast video by cgstrong2002 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v609/cgstrong2002/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v609/cgstrong2002/100_0928


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awesome! Ooooh! I'd like to make one of these.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh my goodness!
That's amazing!
Great job... Very realistic looking movements!
One thing I would point out about those "Party Lights" that you used...
We bought one and have it on our backdoor on our garge (which gets slammed quite often when we're open)
The light sometimes turns off and doesn't work for a while....
Just so you know you might incounter problems...

GREAT JOB!
.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nice. well done! i wish i could build somthing like that lol.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like that. beyond my means od DIY understanding right now, but very nice lifelike movements!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent work! Nice looking layout and the resulting movement is great. Well done prop.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very nicly done. Agree with the others, the movement are great. plus the interior construction is nice neat and tidy.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent work! Very life-like!


----------



## UFO8MyCow (Nov 12, 2006)

I would like to sell it before next halloween but I have no idea what to ask for it. I have seen them all the way up to $4000 for the comercialy available ones but I know that there is no way I will be able to get that much for it. I just want to beable to pay for next years big project.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

It looks awesome but... is all that equipment and electronics attached to the actual floor of the box? I wouldn't expect that fogger or those electric components to last very long with all that jarring impact.


----------



## UFO8MyCow (Nov 12, 2006)

No it has a 2'x3' base under the box with a platform that everything mounts to.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

UFO8MyCow said:


> I would like to sell it before next halloween but I have no idea what to ask for it. I have seen them all the way up to $4000 for the comercialy available ones but I know that there is no way I will be able to get that much for it. I just want to beable to pay for next years big project.


These guys sell their crate for $850 plus shipping.

http://www.xtremecreators.com/CreatureCrateX.html


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent job, looks very professional - that's a mighty tidy homemade prop! I didn't see a speaker inside the box - any thought of adding one?


----------



## UFO8MyCow (Nov 12, 2006)

The haunt that I am doing at work on monday and tuesday is in to loud of an environment to use just a speaker off the ap8 so I need an amplafier but for home I have a speaker that I will mount inside.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Great Job!


----------

